# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle - Testosterone Enanthate/Stanazol/Nolvadex

## Papa.B.Fresh

Wassup all,

Started my first cycle 3 days ago now. I'll start by posting some stats.

*AGE:* 26
*WEIGHT:* 86 Kilos/190 Pounds
*BODYFAT:* 12-13% but was done a few months ago and have tweaked diet since then.
*HEIGHT:* 6'1 Yes, I realise I could be heavier naturally.

I plan on taking the following:
*WEEKS 1 - 10:* Testosterone Enanthate 500mg (2ml) weekly
*WEEKS 6 - 13:*  Oral Stanazol, 1ml daily
*WEEKS 12 - 16:* Nolvadex 40/40/20/20

I was limited to what I could get my hands on so this is all I have avaliable to me.

During cycle I will also be taking:
Men's Multi Vitamin and Mineral once daily
Glucosamine once daily
Milk Thistle once daily

I plan on following this basic routine for the duration of the cycle:
*Day 1* - Chest and Cardio (1st day of each week, will have Test E Jab)
*Day 2* - Back and Abs
*Day 3* - Triceps and Cardio
*Day 4* - Biceps/Forearms and Abs
*Day 5* - Shoulders and Legs and Cardio
*Day 6* - Rest
*Day 7* - Abs

*Diet:* Consuming roughly 3,500 - 4,000 calories a day at the moment consisting of 3 shakes daily and Oats, Rye Bread, Cottage Cheese, Lean Meat, Mandarins, Bananas, Apples, Honey, Eggs, Corns, Peas, Baked Beans, Tuna, Salmon, Vegetable Juice etc etc.

Any feedback would be appreciated, both good and bad.

*WEEK 1:* I had my first jab of Test E (24/4) 3 days ago in the Glute and was no where near as bad as I thought it would be (I was shaking like a leaf, I won't lie), contemplated splitting dosage by 2 weekly, but still undecided! I weighed in @ 86.4 kilo that day and will weigh myself at the same time next week. I have been having pretty decent workouts, but I think it's all in the mind and I'm just psyched up! I'm fairly aggressive normally, but have been a bit touchy lately, doubt it's to do with the Test though.

Overall, still early days and no great changes yet. Excited for Week 2! 

I will continue to update this accordingly and respond to any queries etc.

I've added a pic from my phone, it's pretty shit quality and but will get some more up soon!

----------


## Juiceddownunder

Great job and good research mate.. Look forward to your updates!
The the ride begin!

----------


## Juiceddownunder

* let the ride begin!!!

----------


## smashingbox

Good luck mate, get some before pics up and take some every two weeks or so... Hate logs without pics!!

Your oral stana (winny) what is it dosed at 25mg/ml?

----------


## Juiceddownunder

2nd that.. Pics bro.. We wanna see those gains

----------


## Papa.B.Fresh

I have attached a pic from my phone which I just took to give you an idea of a beforehand shot! Hope this helps, I will attach some more in the following weeks when I have someone around to take them for me. Cheers

----------


## smashingbox

You are a similar build to me, a little taller but similar in build. I am starting an almost identical cycle to you in 2 weeks, I will be watching your progress, good luck mate.

----------


## Forthelooks

Good Work mate, I'll be following this thread.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

you should gain well looks like you're lean in the pics so any muscle will be noticable. could you not get any clomid the last i used was a liquid and brought the boyz back fast and i was shut down hard. i also have added honey to my diet in a workout drink and breakfast shake i really enjoy the natural energy it gives.

----------


## Papa.B.Fresh

*Monday 2/5 - 2nd Injection 2ml/500mg*

I just had my 2nd injection then, once again wasn't to bad at all! The only thing was, after I removed the needle, there was a slight leakage, not a great deal, maybe a small drop or 2 leaked from the site. I hope I didn't lose much of the Test from this! I've read up how to avoid this in the future, so will definately doing that! Last thing I want to do is lose the goodness! If anyone has experienced this before, has it affected you? 

So, overall the last week I have been training hard as per my program, Monday - Friday. Unfortunately the gym I go to is shut today because it is a public holiday here in Aus! Very Frustrating! I have had a few small gains in the weights department, but still think it's all mental game at this point in time. I will weigh myself tomorrow and post results. I did weigh myself last week and had a small gain of about 1 kilo, but will confirm tomorrow. I feel strength has increased a little bit, I maybe have toned up a little more and generally feel a little harder. Speaking of hard, I've had hard ons pretty much all night the past few nights, so hopefully that is a good sign of things to come! Is this normal?

Hopefully, over the next few days, things will start kicking in a bit more but generally feeling quite good!

As for eating, I have been quite strict, although on the weekend I did cheat a little bit! Not bad by any means, just had some home cooked spaghetti and some Indian as I was out of town, but still maintained calories. Honey is my best friend at the moment, I'm having it a couple times a day and post workout! Adds a little bit of excitement to a somewhat bland diet.

After workouts, I have been quite sore the following day or two but I like that feeling!

----------


## testomax

Well structured bud. Although i do disagree with 1 or 2 things. 1..stanozolol without test at the same time is a disaster waiting to happen on your libido. Although it is a long acting test, it could still be a major risk especially with recovery post cycle. 2..glucosamine and milk thistle are not needed until you begin the whinny. your joints will be highly lubricated from the test, so it will not be needed at that stage.

overall well planned out and impressive routine. test e results will usual appear properly after 3-4 weeks. good luck

----------


## Papa.B.Fresh

Testomax - Would you recommend I start the Stan sooner? I figured it would be ok as PCT (Nolva) will start 2 weeks after last Test jab and I will begin taking stan Week 6, so I will still have test in my system up until Week 12. So basically I will be using the Stan 1 week without Test if you know what I'm saying? I haven't started taking Milk Thistle at this point in time, I was waiting for the introduction of Stan first, but I have been taking Glucosamine since forever. 

I can start Stan sooner if you think that would be a better option? Any feedback would be appreciated!

----------


## Papa.B.Fresh

*Tuesday 3/5* 

Weighed myself today and am up to 88 kg/193.6 pounds. That is a gain of roughly 1.4 kg/3.08 pounds in a period of 8 days since first pin. 

Strength has slightly improved but still believe it is all in the mind! Other than that workouts have been real good and been pushing myself a fair bit, diet is clean again after the weekend.

Will continue to update thoughout the week if I notice any changes/sides etc. and respond to any questions/feedback you may have.

Cheers

----------


## Juiceddownunder

Sounding great mate! Looks like good things to come!

----------


## Papa.B.Fresh

*Monday 9/5 - 3rd Injection 2ml/500mg*

Day 14 into cycle! Strength is still increasing slowly but surely, weight is up to 88.4kg/194.48 at this stage. Still haven't noticed any major changes at all! I am looking a little more toned all over and abs are starting to pop a little bit which I'm pleased about. Still maintaining a reasonably clean diet, cheated a little bit yesterday (Mothers Day). I have no signs what so ever of acne or anything.

Had 3rd jab this morning in glute, no dramas there this time around. I read I will notice when the test kicks in, so hoping sometime this week! Fingers crossed! 

If anyone has run Test E before, can you indicate when you started to notice it?

----------


## Papa.B.Fresh

*Tuesday 17/5 - Had 4th Injection yesterday (Monday) 2ml/500mg*

Day 22 into cycle, I have attached a photo from yesterday. I feel like I have toned up although I haven't gained a great deal of weight at this stage. Im weighing around 88.5 kg at the moment, but was at 89.5kg towards the end of last week but got the flu and was a bit dead all weekend and had trouble sleeping for 2 nights. Not sure if this is directly related to the Test or just flu symptoms. 

Strength is still increasing slightly all the time and am going hard in the gym. 

Diet was a bit shit once again over the weekend, I can't help myself but back on track again and eating quite good and quite alot! I get the hungers bad at night time! 

Still not experiencing any major sides, tiny bit of back acne, sleeping was difficult for 2 nights but seems to be back to normal now. 

Overall, workouts are good and feel alot stronger. Nothing great to report although am feeling quite good and determined, but that's about it! 

I sometimes question if my gear is legit!

----------


## smashingbox

Good work man, keep tracking your progress and pics, make sure you are eating enough carbs to support new growth!!

----------


## Windex

> *Tuesday 17/5 - Had 4th Injection yesterday (Monday) 2ml/500mg*
> 
> Day 22 into cycle, I have attached a photo from yesterday. I feel like I have toned up although I haven't gained a great deal of weight at this stage. Im weighing around 88.5 kg at the moment, but was at 89.5kg towards the end of last week but got the flu and was a bit dead all weekend and had trouble sleeping for 2 nights. Not sure if this is directly related to the Test or just flu symptoms. 
> 
> Strength is still increasing slightly all the time and am going hard in the gym. 
> 
> Diet was a bit shit once again over the weekend, I can't help myself but back on track again and eating quite good and quite alot! I get the hungers bad at night time! 
> 
> Still not experiencing any major sides, tiny bit of back acne, sleeping was difficult for 2 nights but seems to be back to normal now. 
> ...


Test E takes 4-6 weeks to really kick in without frontloading. Best of luck on your cycle .

----------


## Buddhabody

I'm following......good luck

----------


## Gucks

> *Tuesday 17/5 - Had 4th Injection yesterday (Monday) 2ml/500mg*
> 
> Day 22 into cycle, I have attached a photo from yesterday. I feel like I have toned up although I haven't gained a great deal of weight at this stage. Im weighing around 88.5 kg at the moment, but was at 89.5kg towards the end of last week but got the flu and was a bit dead all weekend and had trouble sleeping for 2 nights. Not sure if this is directly related to the Test or just flu symptoms. 
> 
> Strength is still increasing slightly all the time and am going hard in the gym. 
> 
> Diet was a bit shit once again over the weekend, I can't help myself but back on track again and eating quite good and quite alot! I get the hungers bad at night time! 
> 
> Still not experiencing any major sides, tiny bit of back acne, sleeping was difficult for 2 nights but seems to be back to normal now. 
> ...


i wouldnt start worryed whether or not ur gear is bunk yet. its only week 3. ur up about 5ibs so far which is descent (ive heard people gain alot more in first 3 weeks and also people gain alot less so relax for a few more weeks). 

i havent cycled yet but ive heard of people geting test flu for a while at start of cycle (from test prop or tren though, never test e.)

----------


## Papa.B.Fresh

*Tuesday 24/5 - Had 5th injection yesterday (Monday) 2ml/500mg*

First off, I'd like to say thank you for the feedback! 

So I had my fifth jab yesterday, so that makes it day 29 today! Overall, have been feeling quite good and motivated at the gym. Strength seems to increase every week which I'm pleased about! Diet is still reasonably good, I do struggle with it occasionally, but eat every couple hours and try maintaining the calories. 

As for the sleeping and flu, that passed which took me a few days to get over, don't think it was Test related. I have noticed an increase in acne on my back and upper arms, but only a few spots here and there, not bad by any means. I seem to sweating alot more at the gym, not sure why as it's getting colder here at this time of year. This could also be the reason behind the acne, wearing a sweaty shirt or singlet. Nuts are good, and no signs of Gyno! 

Weight is up to approx 89kg, but fluctuates a couple hundred gram up and down.

Next Monday I will start taking the Stan which I'm pretty excited about, curious to see how that goes.

Unfortunately this week, I won't be able to make it to a gym till Saturday as I'm away. I will however be doing some boxing training, push ups, sit ups, chin ups etc I will be making an effort to make the most of this and increase cardio throughout this week and start weights program Saturday again. I'm pissed off about this, but gotta make do of the situation the best I can.

----------


## smashingbox

Good shit bro, sounds like you are making some good progress, the Stana should see your strength go up and hopefully if you push it in the gym + the test should see you make some solid weight gains... are you noticing any change in body composition? i.e. maybe you are only up 3kg but you might have lost some bf as well (not that you had too much anyway) so net muscle gains could be higher?

----------


## Papa.B.Fresh

*Monday 30/5 - Had 6th injection today (Monday) 2ml/500mg*

Day 35! Had 6th jab this morning in left glute and had first dose of oral stan this morning (1ml per day for 50 days) Last week, I was a bit slack with training as I was away, but Saturday onwards I have been training hard again. Did triceps today, feeling good, feeling strong! Weight is still around 89-90 kg, but I feel as though I have lost body fat and gained muscle.

I still have a tiny bit of back acne, arms have cleared up. My nuts are fine. I find im a bit more aggressive, I nearly snapped last week and was ready to cave in skulls but managed to keep my cool and realised people are just stupid (Aggression is raised on days I haven't been to the gym). Waking up with ragers every morning and I want to annihilate every pretty girl I walk past.

Downloaded an app for the iphone - MyFitnessPal, it has been good as I use it to count calories, watch protein, carbs and fat intake. I'm eating around 3,500 - 4,000 calories per day. I have been getting real hungry generally late at night, so tend to have a feed before bed these days. 

Overall, besides wanting to take over the world I'm feeling good and strong and excited to see if Stan has any great effects.

Smashingbox - In regards to your question, I feel as though I have lost a bit of body fat and gained muscle as I'm rock hard and if I was girl, I'd do me good and proper! I have noticed around shoulders I have gotten alot bigger and my shirts are getting quite tight, so that's a good sign! Gains aern't huge, but I feel much stronger and leaner and so far cycle has made me more disciplined with eating and training and something I will continue to do in the future.

----------


## BurntRbr

Following this, getting flu sucks though.

----------


## pepolshet

following man. I have the same stats as you only I weight 80 kilos, a little higher and 18 years old  :Smilie: . Very interested in seeing results....

----------


## Spens

also following, as im planing on starting the same cycle, minus stanazol. keep us updated and post up some pics  :Smilie:

----------


## mikail

Any noticeable results? posts some updated pics

----------


## 1000_DaysAsTheLion

updates?

----------


## StrengthFromWithin

Running a similar cycle very shortly- interested to see your results, my man.

----------


## auslifta

Dont think he's coming back. He hasnt logged on in about 4 months. Shame, wanted to see how it went for him

----------


## Loges

I'm running similar cycle but with dbol and liquid Stan for first few weeks of cycle to kick start the gains. Stan hurts like a bitch a few hours later for a good 24 hours at injection site. I inject in quad and bugger me. Can barely walk. Gains been good and it's only been a week so will be good to see some progress pics from you bro.

----------

